# 3 Month old WGSD, normal or aggressive behaviour?



## Gypsymama (Sep 24, 2012)

I recently adopted a 3 month old female WGSD, from a family that could no longer keep her. They got her from a breeder at 8 weeks old and said that she was always a loving, gentle, playful puppy with them and their young sons. The first week I had her she was that way with us, but the last two weeks she has become what seems to be aggressive. Constantly jumping and biting us, mostly myself at the beginning but now doing it to my 8 year old son. I have been on this site, and other sites and have talked to GSD owners that I know and have tried everything suggested to get her to stop: closing her muzzle with my hand, pinning to the ground, choke collar, staring her down,diverting her attention with chew toys, walking her a lot, playing ball and frisbee a lot. So when I close her muzzle or pin her to the ground that makes her come at me more and bite harder. When I throw the ball and frisbee that will entertain her for a little bit, then she will drop the ball and charge me and bite me. She loves her walks but half way through she will start biting me and jumping on me. When she is doing something good, and playing nicely I praise her a lot and will reward her with treats. Staring her down will work when she is calm enough to realize I'm doing it, and she will look away and walk away and will behave for a short while. I have also bought her frozen soup bones to gnaw on as I've been told shes teething and she does love them, then gets tired of that and gnaws on me!
I really don't want to give up on this dog, but my son is now terrified of her and is afraid to play with her as she always ends up biting him, and I am tired of always trying to fend her off and wish I could just play with her.
Unfortunately I can't afford obedience school, and did'nt have time to research her breed and how to properly train GSD as she needed a home immediately.
If anyone has any suggestions on what I can do, or if this is actually normal, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Sherlockhomey (Dec 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, this is a natural stage in your dog's life. Your pup is at the LandShark stage. See here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

and then go to the Google Custom Search bar towards the top of the site and type in puppy biting. 

You will see TONS of threads regarding puppy biting. I know it SUCKS. We've all been through it and have the scars to prove it. 

DO NOT pin him, push/hit him, or growl at him. This does not help and could lead to other behavior issues...


----------



## cilset (Aug 8, 2012)

I laughed when I read your post. My one is 4 months and he was doing same thing, I was same as you doing everything and I thing best idea is to somehow redirect, you have to have always something that she can redirect her play/anger whatever this bitting means. Couple of times I was thinking why did I need this , whole thing owning a dog but I realized it is just a play, they do not know better . Now my puppy mostly bites my ankles but sharp NO helps or if does not NO + pull the skin works. I know many people do not agree for physical punishment but they do the same, so why not. He has hurt his dew claw recently and sometimes i a play or accidentally I touch it he also yelps and bites (like do not touch there), he basically get physical on me, so why not getting on them when they are rowdy.  
It will go better and better (I am just a month ahead of you) but I really know what are you going thru...
regards


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Normal.  I remember trying everything suggested, too, and this only made him gator me more. He would all of a sudden decide my behind was more fun to bite than his ball.
My arms looked as if I had been frolicking in rose bushes.
I laugh hard about it now, as at 8 months he is entirely different, but it was difficult at the time especially when all the advice on this board, things that worked for others, did NOT work with my fuzzygator!
The up side of this is that he is now easy to train because he has a great prey drive, only now he directs it properly instead of at me.
My two boys , 7 and 9, understood about his gatoring and pretty much stayed away from him until he grew out of it. He is now wonderful with them and they think he is the best dog in the world.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Obedience classes are very important, specially with children. They have to learn the correct way to handle puppy as well.
I agree with the post by Sherlockhomey, most importantly this comment


> *DO NOT pin him, push/hit him, or growl at him.* This does not help and could lead to other behavior issues...


Using negative methods and fighting with your puppy will get you no where. Look into clicker training as well it would be a good start. Your puppy is still a baby and has not been taught any manors it takes a lot of time and patience.
Dog Training Overview | Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree normal As well as the links above...EXERCISE,,and ALOT, a tired dog is a good dog, plus she may be teething at this age, so biting may feel good to her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I have been on this site, and other sites and have talked to GSD owners that I know and have tried everything suggested to get her to stop:* closing her muzzle with my hand, pinning to the ground, choke collar, staring her down,diverting her attention with chew toys,* walking her a lot, playing ball and frisbee a lot. So when I close her muzzle or pin her to the ground that makes her come at me more and bite harder.


None of the stuff I put in bold worked with my dogs (though if you meant a tug toy and not chew toy, TUG toys did work).

Exercising the heck out of my puppies in general is the #1 help. It must be OFF leash. It must be at least every other day.

The way I can tell it's enough, is my puppy is well behaved for the rest of the day and through the next day. The way I can tell it is NOT enough is I still have the devil dog biting me!!!

Exercise, planned socialization trips to friends/family/petco/Main St USA...... and puppy classes really set my puppy on the right path (and relief for my bitten skin). Having tons of long tug toys all over the house that my pup start learning to get hold of and bring to me for a rousing game takes care of the rest. But it all takes time and work from me to TEACH what I want, instead of what all our pups already know.

And what they know is what worked with their mom and littermates. When ya wanna play, it involves TEETH and then whoohoo we are off and away!!!!!!!!

I also recommend going all thru ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

cilset said:


> I laughed when I read your post. My one is 4 months and he was doing same thing, I was same as you doing everything and I thing best idea is to somehow redirect, you have to have always something that she can redirect her play/anger whatever this bitting means. Couple of times I was thinking why did I need this , whole thing owning a dog but I realized it is just a play, they do not know better . Now my puppy mostly bites my ankles but sharp NO helps or if does not *NO + pull the skin works. I know many people do not agree for physical punishment but they do the same, so why not. He has hurt his dew claw recently and sometimes i a play or accidentally I touch it he also yelps and bites (like do not touch there), he basically get physical on me, so why not getting on them when they are rowdy.  *
> It will go better and better (I am just a month ahead of you) but I really know what are you going thru...
> regards


PLEASE stop hurting your puppy!! If you think causing pain this way is a good way to teach, then you REALLY need a puppy training class!! There are many ways to teach, but if you're causing pain to teach you're going to end up with bigger issues down the road and possibly trust issues with your puppy. Would you like it if you were hurt and someone squeezed that area seemingly at random for reasons you couldn't understand??


----------

